# Smoked Canadian Lake Trout



## harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm thawing out a lake trout I caught in Canada last year.  Does anyone have any recipes to smoke this?  Do you have to brine it?  If you don't , how do you recommend smoking it.
Thanks


----------



## smokingd (Jul 5, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMM my fav 

No you do not have to brine but I like to 

A good brine for trout only needs about an hour.

1 gallon water
.5 cup kosher/sea salt
.5 dark brown sugar
garlic powder
onion powder
red pepper flakes

All to taste I smoke till she flakes about 1.5-2 hours


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 5, 2009)

Man....best thing you can do is check Erain's post or PM him....he has the gig down pat!


----------

